# Dean RC8/Mahogany RC7 In 2010?!



## CooleyJr (Oct 1, 2009)

Just got this reply on youtube.

MrRustyCooley : The RC7 mahogany won't debut until namm 2010 I'll have my RC8 and it's the real deal no prototype. Oh yeah it will have fanned frets.

This is fucking EPIC NEWS!!
A FANNED FRET PRODUCTION MODEL!! 
And a Natural Mahogany RC7 with what I heard to be.. "Rusty Cooley Designed Passives"

Any thoughts??


----------



## reptillion (Oct 1, 2009)

i gotta check out the 8, maybe the 7 too, but the neck on my uv is already too thin. anyways


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 1, 2009)

That's great news!


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 1, 2009)

^ I watch that video almost every day


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 1, 2009)

It really is pretty neat that a major company is going to make a production 8 string model with fanned frets, but given how expensive the RC7 is, my interest will likely remain with Rotor and Agile.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 1, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> It really is pretty neat that a major company is going to make a production 8 string model with fanned frets, but given how expensive the RC7 is, my interest will likely remain with Rotor and Agile.


That's the only bad part. Overpriced guitars.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see it if its true. \m/


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 1, 2009)

passives = possibility of swappage to bkp's. win indeed


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 1, 2009)

Empryrean said:


> passives = possibility of swappage to bkp's. win indeed


 
My thoughts exactly


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2009)

This might actually get me interested in a Dean. I'm excited to see how it all turns out.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 1, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> It really is pretty neat that a major company is going to make a production 8 string model with fanned frets, but given how expensive the RC7 is, my interest will likely remain with Rotor and Agile.



That + the fact that it will probably be 25.5-22" scale or something silly short like his conklin. Personally I want the scale to increase not decrease xD

At least it'll give us the opportunity to noodle with a multiscale in the store!


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it might actually be 26.5-24.5 im not really 100% on that.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 2, 2009)

great news


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Oct 2, 2009)

that guitar is going to be like $3500, i thouroughly believe that's a fair assesment too.


----------



## lobee (Oct 2, 2009)

And with that price(or whatever the actual number will be) you could commission a custom build with the same specs, and have some change left over, and it would be a one-of-a-kind, *and it wouldn't be a Dean.*


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 2, 2009)

Expensive or not, having a major company make a production model fanned 8 can't hurt. Maybe others will follow suit and give us some selection. Of course, by then I'll just chuckle because I'll have been playing my Rotor/Agile fanned 8 for months already.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2009)

Perhaps an import version will become available. 

Honestly, I don't care about it saying Dean on the headstock, as far as import (low-cost Asian made) instruments go, there are only a very small handful of factories, thus it's more fair to say that I prefer guitars made by Cort opposed to World, not preferring Schecter to LTD. 

A major company releasing a fanned fret 8 is a GIANT leap. Especially considering the first production 8 (RG2228) came out only two years ago. It shows that production companies are warming up to the idea of extended range instruments. That's BIG news.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 2, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Perhaps an import version will become available.
> 
> Honestly, I don't care about it saying Dean on the headstock, as far as import (low-cost Asian made) instruments go, there are only a very small handful of factories, thus it's more fair to say that I prefer guitars made by Cort opposed to World, not preferring Schecter to LTD.
> 
> A major company releasing a fanned fret 8 is a GIANT leap. Especially considering the first production 8 (RG2228) came out only two years ago. It shows that production companies are warming up to the idea of extended range instruments. That's BIG news.


 
Thanks Rusty!! 
lol
If it wasnt for him there probably wouldnt be a production 8 with fanned frets in the midst.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a shame though, that Dean has run their name into the ground. Now all people are going to care about is that it says Dean on the headstock. If this was Schecter making a Jeff Loomis sig. fanned fret, passive equipped 8, then people would be shitting bricks. 

It really goes to show how poorly they've handled their company and it's reputation.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 2, 2009)

Hopefully with the Rusty Cooley line they can redeem themselves and actually start bring back customers. And they need to STOP WITH THE FUCKING DIMEBAG SHIT ALREADY!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Hopefully with the Rusty Cooley line they can redeem themselves and actually start bring back customers. And they need to STOP WITH THE FUCKING DIMEBAG SHIT ALREADY!!



They have such potential to bring back a lot of their former reputation with the RC guitars. I just really hope they don't drop the ball. 

+1 On the Dime stuff. Enough is enough.


----------



## Fionn (Oct 3, 2009)

Too true!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 3, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> That's great news!




Not that this has anything to do with the thread, but does anyone else find this horribly lacking in the musical department? It doesn't even seem like he's on time, or giving a shit about being on time. 

Anyway, the mahogany version is very cool.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 3, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Not that this has anything to do with the thread, but does anyone else find this horribly lacking in the musical department? It doesn't even seem like he's on time, or giving a shit about being on time.
> 
> Anyway, the mahogany version is very cool.


It's a parody band. It probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 3, 2009)

Seriously I'd like the mahogany 7 and I'd definitely want to give the 8 string a try . I think it will really be good to have a fanned fret on the market because then people like me who like the concept can try one out and then decide that they like it or not before they put a ton of money into a custom


----------



## pirateparty (Oct 3, 2009)

What if its an 8 string razorback?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> What if its an 8 string razorback?



The scary thing is how possible it is for them to one day make a Dime 8.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 3, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> What if its an 8 string razorback?


Highly doubt it. Rusty don't play Razorbacks. It will probably be a custom shape of his own idea. Probably similar body shape to his Conklin most likely or like signature guitar.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 4, 2009)

pirateparty said:


> What if its an 8 string razorback?



Hey I like the Razorback shape  I just won't play one because "Dime" is all over it 

But it will more than likely be a strat shape like his Conklin, which I don't mind. I'd really like the scale length to be 25"-27", so people could either do a high A or low F#


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

I believe its gonna be the same shape as his RC7.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> I believe its gonna be the same shape as his RC7.


The 8 string?


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

mhm


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone else GASing big time for an RC now?


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Have been for a looooooong time


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2009)

Now that you can order them without that "Xeno" finish and in plain white, I've been dying to get a hold of one.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Me too. Its kind of like Ibanez releasing the white 1527. The USA RC7 actually comes in solid colors but the ugly block inlays turned me off. Id rather have the crop circles on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Me too. Its kind of like Ibanez releasing the white 1527. The USA RC7 actually comes in solid colors but the ugly block inlays turned me off. Id rather have the crop circles on it.



Really? I've never seen one with blocks.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

NEW DEAN USA RUSTY COOLEY RC7 CUSTOM WHITE ELE GUITAR - eBay (item 220489202497 end time Nov-01-09 16:12:00 PST)

There you are.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> NEW DEAN USA RUSTY COOLEY RC7 CUSTOM WHITE ELE GUITAR - eBay (item 220489202497 end time Nov-01-09 16:12:00 PST)
> 
> There you are.



Thanks for the link, didn't think to check eBay.

I'm not sure if I like the blocks either. They tend to look cheap without binding.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Me too. Its kind of like Ibanez releasing the white 1527. The USA RC7 actually comes in solid colors but the ugly block inlays turned me off. Id rather have the crop circles on it.


The white one is a usa model are you sure it is not Korean?



MaxOfMetal said:


> Anyone else GASing big time for an RC now?


yes!!!!!

Here is a white one without the blocks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> The white one is a usa model are you sure it is not Korean?
> 
> 
> yes!!!!!
> ...



Follow the link he posted, it's a USA.

Also, on the Dean website it says the RC7 (USA version) can be ordered in different colors. Doesn't say anything about inlay though.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 4, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Follow the link he posted, it's a USA.
> 
> Also, on the Dean website it says the RC7 (USA version) can be ordered in different colors. Doesn't say anything about inlay though.


Oh ok. Didn't know that. For 1000$ for a usa dean put me off, usually there like 2000$


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Oh ok. Didn't know that. For 1000$ for a usa dean put me off, usually there like 2000$



 

That one's going for close to $3000.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 4, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That one's going for close to $3000.


The white one is a 1000$
Dean RC7X Rusty Cooley 7 String Electric Guitar Assorted Colors | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> The white one is a 1000$
> Dean RC7X Rusty Cooley 7 String Electric Guitar Assorted Colors | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH



Oh, we're talking about this one.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 4, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh, we're talking about this one.


Oh. My bad. I didn't look at the price. I thought they were the same one just different inlays.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd take the white RC7X over the white RC7 USA with the block inlays... :blush:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> I'd take the white RC7X over the white RC7 USA with the block inlays... :blush:


If they had the same necks I would too.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Theyre pretty much the same. The only difference is about 1mm all together.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Theyre pretty much the same. The only difference is about 1mm all together.


That's not that bad. Like an Ibanez 1527 isn't it?


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> That's not that bad. Like an Ibanez 1527 isn't it?


 
Thinner. More rounded. I believe in the ebay auctions they show the neck to be between 18.5mm and 20.2mm. I think the USA neck is 17.5mm-19.5mm. There and abouts. a fucking RULER WITH A FRETBOARD... but there and abouts..


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Thinner. More rounded. I believe in the ebay auctions they show the neck to be between 18.5mm and 20.2mm. I think the USA neck is 17.5mm-19.5mm. There and abouts. a fucking RULER WITH A FRETBOARD... but there and abouts..


Hmm ok. Thanks for info.


----------



## Samer (Oct 5, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Not that this has anything to do with the thread, but does anyone else find this horribly lacking in the musical department? It doesn't even seem like he's on time, or giving a shit about being on time.
> 
> Anyway, the mahogany version is very cool.



Not at all, i found the solo to be tasty musical + really cool, just my opinion. I think alot of guitar players have penis envy of RC though, haha.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone hoping that they'll eventually make a budget 8 string RC like they did with the RC7X? I'm sure it won't happen for a while, but it would be awesome to have


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Anyone hoping that they'll eventually make a budget 8 string RC like they did with the RC7X? I'm sure it won't happen for a while, but it would be awesome to have



I guess it comes down to how well they can streamline the overseas production, as well as what the response to the "RC8" is. 

I will say that Dean has been listening to customers concerns regarding the RC series. When the RC7 came out the three things that everyone clamored for were 1) smaller price tag 2) regular finishes and 3) scaled back inlay. With the RC7X they delivered all of that, while still retaining the ultra thin neck, quality low-profile trem, and artist requested EMGs. 

I'm just excited to see what it's features and specs are. It potentially could be the first production high strung (B E A D G B E A) 8-string, just like Rusty's Conklins. That's what has me most excited.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Oct 5, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Just got this reply on youtube.
> 
> MrRustyCooley : The RC7 mahogany won't debut until namm 2010 I'll have my RC8 and it's the real deal no prototype. Oh yeah it will have fanned frets.
> 
> ...




Rusty Cooley Designed Passives is Dean trying to hawk their lousy proprietary pickups as top shelf.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Rusty Cooley Designed Passives is Dean trying to hawk their lousy proprietary pickups as top shelf.



As long as the routes are standard pickup routes it means we could drop any after market pickup in there with no problems. In fact that's one of the things that's kept me from getting an RC7 or RC7X, I'm not a huge EMG fan and I don't want to go through all the effort of installing pickup rings, which is permanent. 

I'll wait to play them before passing true judgement.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'm GASing pretty hard for a white RC7x. Perhaps I'll grab one later this year. I have a couple Ibby's on my radar first.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 8, 2009)

Matt. your avatar makes me giggle.. *why so seriousah?*


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys don't understand how great the RC7 plays... I have a EBMM BFR Petrucci 7 string right now too and that's a great playing guitar already..... the RC7 plays even easier. Just perfect action and so effortless to play with the neck shape, the cutaway, and the huge perfectly level frets. It really is the easiest to play guitar I've ever touched... more so than the JP7. I like the EMGs but I've been thinking about putting passives in.... just not really sure if I wanna do that or not since I'd have to install pickup rings. :/

I really like the look of the mahogany RC7 with passives there. Would love to have one of those... the alder one sounds very big and clear though. Just gotta decide if I wanna put passives in it or not...

Not really interested in the RC8 though, but only because I'm not really into using an extra high string...


----------



## drmosh (Oct 13, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> You guys don't understand how great the RC7 plays... I have a EBMM BFR Petrucci 7 string right now too and that's a great playing guitar already..... the RC7 plays even easier. Just perfect action and so effortless to play with the neck shape, the cutaway, and the huge perfectly level frets. It really is the easiest to play guitar I've ever touched... more so than the JP7. I like the EMGs but I've been thinking about putting passives in.... just not really sure if I wanna do that or not since I'd have to install pickup rings. :/



you could direct mount the pickups rather than use rings. The gap isn't all that big going from the EMGs, I did it in my sc607b. I did have to snip a little bit off the mounting plate, but other wise it was a direct install


----------



## olicbr (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's some detailed pictures of my rc7... it's simply the most awesome and fastest guitar i have ever played ! 

the xenocide graphics is so beautiful !!! (completely different in real than on dean website pictures... it's a deep "sparky" finish !)

the neck is ULTRA THIN and access to the 24 is too easy 



















10/10 !!


----------



## Meshugger (Oct 14, 2009)

More screenies showcasing the "thickness" of the neck, please?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 14, 2009)

olicbr said:


> Here's some detailed pictures of my rc7... it's simply the most awesome and fastest guitar i have ever played !
> 
> the xenocide graphics is so beautiful !!! (completely different in real than on dean website pictures... it's a deep "sparky" finish !)
> 
> ...



Yup... and that ultra thin neck really helps too. I like fairly thin necks most of the time, but didn't really think I'd need a neck that thin... I was more interested in the huge frets and mostly flat fretboard, but the thin neck is extremely comfortable... really nice.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Oct 17, 2009)

*This makes me hate being poor...
I'd buy an effing RC8 when it comes out. I don't care what I have to sell... OR WHO. But at least it'll give me time to better my technique so I can play some decent shit without sounding like a nooobuuuhh.
Will the body be mahogany as well?
Does anyone know?
*


----------



## Quantumface (Oct 19, 2009)

shit if a mahogany rc7 came out. id be all over that. thats the one thing thats kept me from buying the rc7x is the fact that its alder


----------



## jsousa (Oct 20, 2009)

man this has awesome potential


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 21, 2009)

all of you need to play the RC7 if you get a chance. even if you don't like emgs, you will be impressed by how well the guitar plays... I guarantee it. easiest playing guitar I've ever picked up (out of all 6, 7, 8 strings I've played)


----------



## jsousa (Oct 21, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> all of you need to play the RC7 if you get a chance. even if you don't like emgs, you will be impressed by how well the guitar plays... I guarantee it. easiest playing guitar I've ever picked up (out of all 6, 7, 8 strings I've played)



i agree your probably right...for now....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Seriously I'd like the mahogany 7 and I'd definitely want to give the 8 string a try . I think it will really be good to have a fanned fret on the market because then people like me who like the concept can try one out and then decide that they like it or not before they put a ton of money into a custom


can't stand guitars with other people's names all over them. that's the one thing I can't deal with about the K7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> can't stand guitars with other people's names all over them. that's the one thing I can't deal with about the K7.



If the price, specs, feel, and tone are right, I don't care what it says on it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If the price, specs, feel, and tone are right, I don't care what it says on it.



yea I feel that... maybe it's just a silly territorial thing. I dunno.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> can't stand guitars with other people's names all over them. that's the one thing I can't deal with about the K7.



The RC7 doesn't even have Rusty's name on it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> The RC7 doesn't even have Rusty's name on it



yea... not sure what i was thinking about at the time


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 27, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> The RC7 doesn't even have Rusty's name on it



I see where he's coming from though, UVs and JEMS don't say "Vai" on them, but lets face it, they don't have to.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 27, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I see where he's coming from though, UVs and JEMS don't say "Vai" on them, but lets face it, they don't have to.



Yet Les Pauls have his name on them, and I've never met one person who cares


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Yet Les Pauls have his name on them, and I've never met one person who cares


I hate those things. 

Just last week some guy was trying to convince me that I really want a Les Paul as if I'm incapable of making that decision for myself. 

I think the shape of them looks cool, but I don't like the way they feel.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Oct 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> I hate those things.
> 
> Just last week some guy was trying to convince me that I really want a Les Paul as if I'm incapable of making that decision for myself.
> 
> I think the shape of them looks cool, but I don't like the way they feel.



Oh they're not really my cup of tea either, I was just saying you never hear someone say they won't play an LP because it's a signature guitar is all


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Asgard222 (Nov 1, 2009)

YES!!!!!

Where did you get that from? Or is it shopped?


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 1, 2009)

If I got the RC7, I would be EXTREMELY tempted to sand off the ridiculous graphic and repaint it an obnoxious fluorescent color.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 1, 2009)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


>


I don't look like the same on in the video?
Didn't have a arch top?
Oh well this is sweet!!!!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 1, 2009)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


>



Hmmm... Have to say it's not really what I was expecting. To me, at least, that piece of mahogany looks... Well, dull. But still, I'm sure it will play great and I'm happy to see it without the Dean designed pups  Although if it does have passive dean pups, you can switch them out for the passives of your choosing. I'm much more interested in the 8 string though


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Nov 1, 2009)

Asgard222 said:


> YES!!!!!
> 
> Where did you get that from? Or is it shopped?



I got it off Deans website under there In stock USA guitars


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 1, 2009)

What I dont like is the headstock painted black. It does not match with the natural body finish.... 

They could make an effort there but I guess its faster to produce this way.....


----------



## 777 (Nov 1, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> And a Natural Mahogany RC7 with what I heard to be.. "Rusty Cooley Designed Passives"



NATURAL MAHOGANY RC7 WITH PASSIVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DO WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 1, 2009)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> I got it off Deans website under there In stock USA guitars



I think that might just be a custom order/one off, like the white USA RC7 that was on eBay with block inlay. Supposedly you can have the USA RC7s made to order with different finishes and inlay. Though, that Mahogany body is odd. 

I'm still gonna wait and see on this one.

Plus the production USA RC7s say "RC7" on the headstock, but the one-offs don't.


----------

